# Motorola Minitor V durability.



## fortsmithman (Dec 23, 2011)

As I was washing up in the washroom I took off my duty belt to tuck my shirt in.  That's when my Motorola Minitor V pager fell in the toilet (the toilet was clean).  I scooped out of the toilet and it still worked.


----------



## silver (Dec 23, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> As I was washing up in the washroom I took off my duty belt to tuck my shirt in.  That's when my Motorola Minitor V pager fell in the toilet (the toilet was clean).  I scooped out of the toilet and it still worked.



Place it in silica gel or uncooked rice to dry. Most of the time the biggest worry is the corrosion after.


----------

